# Does weather play a factor in you going out on a first date?



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Like I prefer to meet someone on a nice weather day. These are the types of weather days I try to avoid. Now we already know each other it wouldn't matter.

But for the first date I don't like weather like below

Pouring down rain
Very Frigid..10 or below
Very Hot.....95 or higher


Am I alone in this?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
While I wouldn't go looking for bad weather, don't forget that adversity (rain, wind, etc), allows someone to offer a coat / share an umbrella, help across icy puddles etc.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Man, are you high maintenance.


----------



## bkyln309 (Feb 1, 2015)

No, maybe a snowstorm but not cold, rain or heat. 

Considering where I live, I wouldnt be able to go on a date for quite a long time if I went by one of your parameters. We are frequently over 95.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I actually think this is a great question. Some women (I am of this thought) certainly factor weather into how she's going to wear her hair, makeup, and what clothes she wears so a big resounding yes from me. Sneakers or high heels? Skirt or pants? See what I mean?

Especially on the first date. First impressions are very powerful and you want to be and look your best.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

I would pick an extreme weather day to see if she could cope. If she's going to be so fragile that a little heat or a little cold is much of a challenge, then I'll pass.

Edited: changed 'code' to 'cold'.


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

Back in my dating days, the only time I would cancel due to weather was if it was going to be a snow storm of some sort. As long as driving conditions are safe, I'm game!


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

No sorry, I can't make a date with you for next Friday - the weather could be awful! Text me Thursday night, I'll let you know.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I like the first date to be on bright sunny days, bright light makes it hard to hide ugly!


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey hey.....don't feel bad Cooper. Everyone can't be gorgeous. You'll find someone to love you, flaws and all!


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Tango in Triple Time said:


> Hey hey.....don't feel bad Cooper. Everyone can't be gorgeous. You'll find someone to love you, flaws and all!



Hey...what...wait.....I meant so my date couldn't hide being ugly, not me! But I am smart enough to always stand in the shadows.:smile2:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I live in Melbourne, 4 season in one day. I might say yes to the date at 10am but by 4pm with the weather change we are off. But I'm fickle like that.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> While I wouldn't go looking for bad weather, don't forget that adversity (rain, wind, etc), allows someone to offer a coat / share an umbrella, help across icy puddles etc.



Not for the first meet.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

bkyln309 said:


> No, maybe a snowstorm but not cold, rain or heat.
> 
> Considering where I live, I wouldnt be able to go on a date for quite a long time if I went by one of your parameters. We are frequently over 95.



Well the date I had scheduled for tonight was moved to wednesday because of the Heat Wave we are having in philly. I am not trying to show up to a date all sweaty


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

lucy999 said:


> I actually think this is a great question. Some women (I am of this thought) certainly factor weather into how she's going to wear her hair, makeup, and what clothes she wears so a big resounding yes from me. Sneakers or high heels? Skirt or pants? See what I mean?
> 
> Especially on the first date. First impressions are very powerful and you want to be and look your best.



And that's the point I always tried to make, looking your best which is impossible in pouring down rain


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Not for the first meet.


Are you seriously saying that if you were meeting a woman for a first date, you would NOT offer her your jacket if she was chilly, would NOT offer to share your umbrella if it started raining, and would NOT help her maintain stability on an icy patch of road or sidewalk? You cannot be for real. If you are, well... I already stated my opinion in your other thread.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Are you seriously saying that if you were meeting a woman for a first date, you would NOT offer her your jacket if she was chilly, would NOT offer to share your umbrella if it started raining, and would NOT help her maintain stability on an icy patch of road or sidewalk? You cannot be for real. If you are, well... I already stated my opinion in your other thread.


1. I would not be out in rain

2. I would not be out in frigid weather for us to be walking on ice patches



Chilly is fine.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> 1. I would not be out in rain
> 
> 2. I would not be out in frigid weather for us to be walking on ice patches
> 
> ...


1. Rain can come up suddenly. You never know. And if you were in a coffee shop for hours, or at dinner for a couple hours, and a storm came up, no sign of letting up for a few more hours (and the restaurant was closing), would you share an umbrella under those circumstances or would you tell her "oh well, you didn't come prepared, sucks for you"? Legit question. I have had rainstorms come up without any warning at all.

2. So... you never venture out of the house during winter months? Ever? You meet at a restaurant for a date. Walk outside to walk her to her car. There happens to be ice on the sidewalk because it wasn't cleared completely. Do you let her struggle in her own or do you help her?

Well, you say chilly is fine for you... but if she is cold, do you lend her your jacket or let her shiver? This is, assuming, you are wearing clothing that is warm enough that you can manage without the coat.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> 1. Rain can come up suddenly. You never know. And if you were in a coffee shop for hours, or at dinner for a couple hours, and a storm came up, no sign of letting up for a few more hours (and the restaurant was closing), would you share an umbrella under those circumstances or would you tell her "oh well, you didn't come prepared, sucks for you"? Legit question. I have had rainstorms come up without any warning at all.
> 
> 2. So... you never venture out of the house during winter months? Ever? You meet at a restaurant for a date. Walk outside to walk her to her car. There happens to be ice on the sidewalk because it wasn't cleared completely. Do you let her struggle in her own or do you help her?
> 
> Well, you say chilly is fine for you... but if she is cold, do you lend her your jacket or let her shiver? This is, assuming, you are wearing clothing that is warm enough that you can manage without the coat.


I am talking about if it is already pouring down before I leave.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I am talking about if it is already pouring down before I leave.


So you would cancel meeting even at a coffee shop if it's raining? Your logic makes no sense at all.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> So you would cancel meeting even at a coffee shop if it's raining? Your logic makes no sense at all.


How the hell can I make a good first impression in nasty rain storm?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> How the hell can I make a good first impression in nasty rain storm?


Are you really this obtuse? There is this little invention that was created years ago... it is called an umbrella. You open it up before you walk outside. *gasp* you stay dry! It really does work. And then, you walk in the door and close the umbrella, shaking off the excess water. It's a fairly simple task, even a child can grasp it. And some can even make a very good impression while closing the umbrella. I have a feeling, however, based on the attitude presented thus far, you are not one of those people who could pull that off.

Seriously, though, if my date cancelled because it was only RAINING, I would think him an idiot. If it was a thunderstorm... a really bad one... I would say ok. But just rain? Ridiculous.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Are you really this obtuse? There is this little invention that was created years ago... it is called an umbrella. You open it up before you walk outside. *gasp* you stay dry! It really does work. And then, you walk in the door and close the umbrella, shaking off the excess water. It's a fairly simple task, even a child can grasp it. And some can even make a very good impression while closing the umbrella. I have a feeling, however, based on the attitude presented thus far, you are not one of those people who could pull that off.
> 
> Seriously, though, if my date cancelled because it was only RAINING, I would think him an idiot. If it was a thunderstorm... a really bad one... I would say ok. But just rain? Ridiculous.


I like a nice atmosphere for a first date


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> How the hell can I make a good first impression in nasty rain storm?


By braving said nasty rain storm like the rest of us humans.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I like a nice atmosphere for a first date


Sounds more like you want to be in control of everything and if it doesn't go the way you want, you have a hissy fit. You can't control everything. You have no say in whether it rains or shines. But you do have the power to adapt. And how you act in the face of adversity will stick with someone, even at the first meeting.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

I figured a woman would be cool wth not going out in pouring rain since she would not be looking sexy


----------



## Nynaeve (Jun 19, 2013)

Since when don't women look sexy wet?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I figured a woman would be cool wth not going out in pouring rain since she would not be looking sexy


Not all women feel that way. And, oddly enough, some women look awesome, even in the rain. And not every woman wears makeup, so even if you were to suggest that she wouldn't want her makeup running, that doesn't always apply either. There are never any guarantees.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Well I cancelled a date today because of a heat wave which was 95 degrees

It has been moved to Wednesday night


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Well I cancelled a date today because of a heat wave which was 95 degrees
> 
> It has been moved to Wednesday night


And she agreed. You already stated that. But, what if she had said she can't do it Wednesday, and this was the only time she had available? How would you gave handled that?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> And she agreed. You already stated that. But, what if she had said she can't do it Wednesday, and this was the only time she had available? How would you gave handled that?


Probably would have met this weekend because I do not go out in 95 degree weather unless

1. I am going to work

2. To the beach

3. Out of town



The end


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

Personally I prefer dating in a monster snowstorm. Nothing like severe weather to see what kind of person they are. Can they wield a shovel effectively? Do they understand the importance of switching to snow tires in October? Can they advance plan by purchasing salt while stores still stock it. How about making sure that grandma has enough food in her pantry? Do they backup their computer so they don't need the internet when it goes down? How about an inverter/battery system for those hot showers if the power goes? Do they keep chains in the trunk? Up for a ski on the fresh powder?

Oh, my goodness, the things we will know. If only, if only, we dated with snow.

The (real) end.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

sapientia said:


> Personally I prefer dating in a monster snowstorm. Nothing like severe weather to see what kind of person they are. Can they wield a shovel effectively? Do they understand the importance of switching to snow tires in October? Can they advance plan by purchasing salt while stores still stock it. How about making sure that grandma has enough food in her pantry? Do they backup their computer so they don't need the internet when it goes down? How about an inverter/battery system for those hot showers if the power goes? Do they keep chains in the trunk? Up for a ski on the fresh powder?
> 
> Oh, my goodness, the things we will know. If only, if only, we dated with snow.
> 
> The (real) end.



If it's a snowstorm I am asking her to come to my place


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

You do know I'm messing with you, right, SMG? I'm testing your humour unit to see if its operational. You need it for dating.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Maybe its just me, but a woman who just got soaked in an unexpected rainstorm (despite her gallant date's best attempts to keep her dry), and who can laugh about her we clothes and stringy hair would be very sexy. 

It shows humor, and a willingness to enjoy life despite minor curve balls. 





SMG15 said:


> I figured a woman would be cool wth not going out in pouring rain since she would not be looking sexy


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> How the hell can I make a good first impression in nasty rain storm?


I don't think you're going to need to worry about the weather factoring into you making a good first impression.....I suspect you take care of that all on your own, without Mother Nature's contribution.

With that said, I HATE the heat, and I also would not be thrilled about a first date (or going anywhere with anyone, really) in an urban area where I'd have to do a lot of walking to meet somebody. Suburban/air conditioning in the car, and going somewhere indoors? Not a problem. So, with regard to the heat, I get what you mean. Thankfully, Wednesday's forecast in Philly is beautiful, much less humidity. I'm sure your date will be absolutely perfect!


----------



## bkyln309 (Feb 1, 2015)

If I had a man cancel my date due to heat, he wouldnt get another date. All I would think is what a weiny!!! Be a man. You arent going to melt.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I like my women like I like my roads....slippery when wet....>

Actually, I think a roaring rainstorm/thunderstorm could be incredibly romantic and nice for a date. Say a meal in a nice bistro under a canopy sipping a nice, hot coffee..the sound of the rain coming down is incredibly soothing....I don't know, I like extreme weather so I'm probably not the one to offer up an opinion one way or the other.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

MountainRunner said:


> I like my women like I like my roads....slippery when wet....>
> 
> Actually, I think a roaring rainstorm/thunderstorm could be incredibly romantic and nice for a date. Say a meal in a nice bistro under a canopy sipping a nice, hot coffee..the sound of the rain coming down is incredibly soothing....I don't know, I like extreme weather so I'm probably not the one to offer up an opinion one way or the other.


I agree!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

bkyln309 said:


> If I had a man cancel my date due to heat, he wouldnt get another date. All I would think is what a weiny!!! Be a man. You arent going to melt.


I agree. I think it's fine to mutually agree on a day based on the weather forecast, but once decided, to cancel BECAUSE of the weather? Nope! Next, please.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> If it's a snowstorm I am asking her to come to my place


For a first date? Not a chance in hell.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Giving someone the option to cancel is also fine. "The weather is looking pretty miserable. I'm happy to go, but if it will be difficult for you to get there, we can postpone, or meet somewhere closer to where you live".


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

If a date cancelled due to the temperature or rain, I'd be completely turned off. If there is a snowstorm and getting around could be dangerous, I could see rescheduling. If a date wanted me to come to his place due to a snowstorm and he wasn't willing to make the effort to meet somewhere - no date. 

I actually think meeting someone in weather would be a plus. If the person laughed it off at how wet they were it would be fun and give a glimpse into their personality right off the bat. I'd say to him "Hi, I'm xxxx" - phew! It sure is pouring out there!" with a smile.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

I will only go out on a date if the temps are between 65 & 78F, no rain and sunny.

That happens about 19 days/annually.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I don't think you're going to need to worry about the weather factoring into you making a good first impression.....I suspect you take care of that all on your own, without Mother Nature's contribution.
> 
> With that said, I HATE the heat, and I also would not be thrilled about a first date (or going anywhere with anyone, really) in an urban area where I'd have to do a lot of walking to meet somebody. Suburban/air conditioning in the car, and going somewhere indoors? Not a problem. So, with regard to the heat, I get what you mean. Thankfully, Wednesday's forecast in Philly is beautiful, much less humidity. I'm sure your date will be absolutely perfect!



Especially since the sun will be down and will be 8pm


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

bkyln309 said:


> If I had a man cancel my date due to heat, he wouldnt get another date. All I would think is what a weiny!!! Be a man. You arent going to melt.


Not cancelled, rescheduled


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> For a first date? Not a chance in hell.


Women are more willing to go to a guy's house in the winter time


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Women are more willing to go to a guy's house in the winter time


LMAO! Not anyone I know. If they just met them? Nope. Maybe after a few dates, yes. But not a first date. Not unless they were desperate or being paid... so which was it?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> LMAO! Not anyone I know. If they just met them? Nope. Maybe after a few dates, yes. But not a first date. Not unless they were desperate or being paid... so which was it?


If you say, we can chill at my place and watch some Netflix on my 50 inch Flat screen and order some Chinese food they usually agree to come over


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> If you say, we can chill at my place and watch some Netflix on my 50 inch Flat screen and order some Chinese food they usually agree to come over


Again, no woman I know would agree to that. No sane woman, that is.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Again, no woman I know would agree to that. No sane woman, that is.


Keep in my mind that you have already touched base on the phone and got a feel for each other. So in that situation she may agree


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

You're joking right?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Keep in my mind that you have already touched base on the phone and got a feel for each other. So in that situation she may agree


Not the same as meeting in person. Talking on the phone is NOT the same as seeing the person in the flesh. So, no. Unless she is desperate, getting paid, or insane, she won't go home with a guy she just met. And a man who even suggests such a first date would have to be dedperate, willing to pay for her *ahem* company, or is insane.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SARAHMCD said:


> You're joking right?


He's something. That's for sure...


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

Is this a joke?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

scatty said:


> Is this a joke?


Your screen name is a joke:grin2:


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
keep in mind that behavior is different in different subcultures. Its quite possible that there are communities where women are happy to go to a guy's place for a first date. I don't think its at all common though.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> keep in mind that behavior is different in different subcultures. Its quite possible that there are communities where women are happy to go to a guy's place for a first date. I don't think its at all common though.


In Philly? I'm dubious. I could ask a friend who lives there, though, and see what his opinion is.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
No idea. He may be part of some ethnic subcommunity with different cultural norms. 



Maricha75 said:


> In Philly? I'm dubious. I could ask a friend who lives there, though, and see what his opinion is.


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

SMG15 said:


> Keep in my mind that you have already touched base on the phone and got a feel for each other. So in that situation she may agree


Any sane woman that I know would never go to the home of a man she has not even met in person. 

There is no way in hell I would go to a man's place if I haven't met him. Also, there is no way in hell I'd have a man to my place if I haven't him yet.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes said:


> Any sane woman that I know would never go to the home of a man she has not even met in person.
> 
> There is no way in hell I would go to a man's place if I haven't met him. Also, there is no way in hell I'd have a man to my place if I haven't him yet.


Yeah, but if everyone had this much sense, they'd run out of stories for all those Lifetime movies and true-crime series......


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

I have a date tonight and the weather is gorgeous

Nice and breezy.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

You plan on spending any money on this date?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Yes said:


> Any sane woman that I know would never go to the home of a man she has not even met in person.
> 
> There is no way in hell I would go to a man's place if I haven't met him. Also, there is no way in hell I'd have a man to my place if I haven't him yet.


This may surprise you but when a woman speaks to me on the phone after a hour she feels comfortable with me and has no problem coming to my place.

Why? Because my conversation on the phone is not sexual


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> If you say, we can chill at my place and watch some Netflix on my 50 inch Flat screen and order some Chinese food they usually agree to come over


Sorry but a 50" flat screen is not at all appealing. If his isn't bigger than mine then it is a no go, no matter how good the weather is.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

richie33 said:


> You plan on spending any money on this date?


Yes I plan to but should be under $10. I thought I saved money because she wasn't responding to my texts after I left work or answering the phone

Then once I got comfortable and started watching TV she sends a text asking...."is 8:30pm ok?


LMAO


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Yes I plan to but should be under $10. I thought I saved money because she wasn't responding to my texts after I left work or answering the phone
> 
> Then once I got comfortable and started watching TV she sends a text asking...."is 8:30pm ok?
> 
> ...


You might have to peel her off you at the end of the date.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

richie33 said:


> You might have to peel her off you at the end of the date.


why you say that


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> This may surprise you but when a woman speaks to me on the phone after a hour she feels comfortable with me and has no problem coming to my place.
> 
> *Why? Because my conversation on the phone is not sexual*


LMAO! Yea, still not buying it. Whether the conversation is sexual or not makes no difference. Smh. You are a riot. I will give you that!


----------

